# Marimo Moss Balls



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Who has these? I just love mine, I think it's so cool that they can move all over the place on their own. This morning in one of my tanks, I noticed a nano marimo ball had wedged itself into between a branch and a stem of one of the fake plants, 3 inches from the bottom of the tank where I last saw it  It was an impressive feat for a plant!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I watch my moss balls (Gremlin and Gargoyle) all the time. I sit at my desk and they like to 'walk' across the top of the tank. Goblin will play in them when they are adjusting themselves!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I have three I got on ebay...wow yours move xjen thats to cool..mine never move..lol
Perseus pokes them with his nose sometimes..lol You can see one of mine in my profile picture over to the left at the bottom.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i have 4, my bettas ignore them and they dont move at all


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

If you guys aren't noticing them move at all, they're probably getting the perfect amount of light for photosynthesis. The only reason they tend to move is to re-position themselves to get the right amount of light


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Oh, well one tank is for sure, the other gets a little ambient light.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Okay thats good to know and yes my tank gets a lot of light .


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

babystarz said:


> If you guys aren't noticing them move at all, they're probably getting the perfect amount of light for photosynthesis. The only reason they tend to move is to re-position themselves to get the right amount of light



!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Isn't it the current? They crawl at will?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They will float up to get to light and back down again when they have enough light he what I have read.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I've seen mine (Mario & Luigi) float around, which is pretty cool. Both fish don't seem to mind theirs. I wake up and they are at the bottom, and when I turn the tank lights on they float up to the top.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

I'v seen mine move last week. Mustang was in front of a fake plant in the morning, by the afternoon it had moved to the right and back to my heater.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL, Pilot00

I've had two moss balls for over a week- one in each tank- and they never move, and one of them doesn't get good light at all. This is so funny that they actually move on their own. When I first put one in Fishie's tank, I had rinsed it off but then squeezed it out so it wouldn't sink to the bottom. lol


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine never moves....I'm going to start sticking it inside the cave decoration just to make it move >w<


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 3, as of yesterday, and I love them! I originally bought Clyde, and loved him; then I bought Seymour. Yesterday, Seymour had a baby :-D I cannot even explain how excited I was! The baby one doesn't have a name yet, but he will soon... Also, I just won my first eBay auction, EVER - 5 nano moss balls from Malaysia for 99 cents! :greenyay:


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I really don't get the excitement over these things. I had heard everyone saying how cute they are and how people name them and keep them as pets. But they are just balls of algae. They make a nice decoration but a pet? I don't get it. lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow Lizzy that is so cool I have never seen mine move but I bet if they did Perseus would attack the crap out of them..lol He attacked the Hornwort when I first put it in for a couple of hours, it was his first live plant besides the moss balls and he will poke at them sometimes.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

When I first put Mario in with Dumbledore, I honestly thought there was going to be some kind of excitement. But, there really wasn't any. He swam over to it, never full on flared but fluffed his fins, blew some bubbles at it and swam away. 

Jonah was absolutely terrified of his. I thought I was going to have to take it out. He's very shy to begin with and really only comes out for me, but not for strangers. Now he's fine with it and could really care less.

I have such boring fish, lol.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Isn't it the current? They crawl at will?


Some will I have heard.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

MsGita said:


> I really don't get the excitement over these things. I had heard everyone saying how cute they are and how people name them and keep them as pets. But they are just balls of algae. They make a nice decoration but a pet? I don't get it. lol


My plant, Fred, is a pet. If you knew how hard I have to try to keep the thing alive you would agree with me lol. I have a much easier time with fish.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Sceven said:


> My plant, Fred, is a pet. If you knew how hard I have to try to keep the thing alive you would agree with me lol. I have a much easier time with fish.



Me, too!!! I just don't understand why it's so damn hard to keep a plant alive - all I have to do is water it! :frustrated: I seem to kill plants just by looking at them. Thankfully, aquarium plants are easier, but I recently took in a little root bound daisy, and I'm praying I don't kill him :shake:


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm interested in purchusing marimo moss one day. Would anyone mind telling me the care? Do they require fertilizer?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Lizzie the Badger said:


> I'm interested in purchusing marimo moss one day. Would anyone mind telling me the care? Do they require fertilizer?



No, they are the easiest plants ever! That's why I bought one :-D They're happy with regular light, or light from a window, and they don't need any ferts. In Japan, they are kept in jars as pets.

I bought Clyde, who is almost baseball sized, from Petco for $10. That was before I knew there were so many better priced ones on eBay! In fact, I just got 5 baby moss balls for 99 cents


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeah all I did was put mine in the tank after I QT then for a week and are doing fine..lol Never seen them move though. I got mine on ebay. You can see one over in the corner on the left side of my profile pic.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

toad said:


> I have 3, as of yesterday, and I love them! I originally bought Clyde, and loved him; then I bought Seymour. Yesterday, Seymour had a baby :-D I cannot even explain how excited I was! The baby one doesn't have a name yet, but he will soon... Also, I just won my first eBay auction, EVER - 5 nano moss balls from Malaysia for 99 cents! :greenyay:


Just a warning, I've never had plants or moss from overseas not get taken by customs. It's no fun to get an empty package. Aqmagic was one of the worst. 

So, Good Luck to you!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

callmeconfused said:


> Just a warning, I've never had plants or moss from overseas not get taken by customs. It's no fun to get an empty package. Aqmagic was one of the worst.
> 
> So, Good Luck to you!



OMG :shock2: Not gonna be happy if this happens....! Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I really hope all goes well for you, 5 for .99 would be awesome!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

My fish Malcom just ripped his apart so now I have moss bits floating all over his tank. x.x I am so mad at him. He only had it for a day too.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Sceven said:


> My plant, Fred, is a pet. If you knew how hard I have to try to keep the thing alive you would agree with me lol. I have a much easier time with fish.


Actually you are right. I do not have a green thumb and plants are much harder for me than fish. So maybe I should be more excited about my moss ball considering it's still alive. lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh no I hope my plants get here I ordered some from AquaMagic...yikes.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I've never ever ever been able to find Marimo Moss Balls in Australia. They don't sell any in pet stores or anything. And I wanted one so badly to.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I really want one now!!! ^^


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

*ordering from aquatic magic*



Perseusmom said:


> Oh no I hope my plants get here I ordered some from AquaMagic...yikes.


I just ordered some marimo moss from aquatic magic, too, so I'm interested to know if yours show up. I wondered about customs when I ordered from overseas, but the 57,000+ sales on their profile made me think it'd be okay. 

Oh well, I'm glad it was only 99 cents.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Love mine! They're pretty pricey at my petco but it's the only plant I have yet to have a problem with! Reminds me of a tribble ^_^


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Onlyonagoodday said:


> Reminds me of a tribble ^_^


Me too!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Question:does the marimo moss balls absorbs nitrates?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah I wonder about that too. What were benefits if having it in the betta tank or community fish tank?


----------



## hotrodprincess (Sep 20, 2012)

we have a marimo ball its new we got it a couple days a go its a little bigger than a golf ball. Its dark green( i thought they were a light green) and the girls named it HAIRY.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Yeah I wonder about that too. What were benefits if having it in the betta tank or community fish tank?


They use CO2 so algae can't use it ^^ I don't know if they do anything for nitrates.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, geez. Looks like when I go to get my new tank on Sunday I'll be stopping to get one or two of these too. I feel like such a noob, but how do y'all QT them? I'm a complete newbie at plants & betta fish.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Spacebug75 said:


> I just ordered some marimo moss from aquatic magic, too, so I'm interested to know if yours show up. I wondered about customs when I ordered from overseas, but the 57,000+ sales on their profile made me think it'd be okay.
> 
> Oh well, I'm glad it was only 99 cents.


Had three from him shipped to Greece, Christmas moss, java moss and java fern. The only problem i had was with fern having a couple of leaves turning black, and i made it worse by planting it, now that i have it attached and the rhizome free it is thriving. I lost the Christmass moss but i believe i didnt do something right and it was not the sellers fault.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I looove them! They are so cute and so far are the only plant I haven't managed to kill totally LOL

Seriously...I had a 5 gallon that I neglected after my fish died...it had a total algae bloom...when I went to finally clean it after months and months and months of neglect, EVEYTHING was completely coated in algae, the water was only half full and grimy, the filter had obviously stopped working...in other words, it looked like a nasty swamp in there. 

The moss ball was not only doing fine, it had almost doubled in size! Go figure.


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Had three from him shipped to Greece, Christmas moss, java moss and java fern. The only problem i had was with fern having a couple of leaves turning black, and i made it worse by planting it, now that i have it attached and the rhizome free it is thriving. I lost the Christmass moss but i believe i didnt do something right and it was not the sellers fault.


I got my moss balls from Singapore! They look good and are about a cm in diameter.

I don't know what to do now, though. I was going to put them in my QT tank for awhile, but then one of my fish got a slight case of fin rot and I'm treating him in the tank. Could I just quarantine them in a clear glass vase for now?


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I LOVE them!
1. Because they are super easy to take care of.
2. Because my bettas like them.
3. It's good to have real plants in the tank.
4. You get to give them funny names. 

I have one in each of my tanks(3). They are Trible, Guizmo and Lord Moss.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Spacebug75 said:


> I got my moss balls from Singapore! They look good and are about a cm in diameter.
> 
> I don't know what to do now, though. I was going to put them in my QT tank for awhile, but then one of my fish got a slight case of fin rot and I'm treating him in the tank. Could I just quarantine them in a clear glass vase for now?


I just put mine in a small plastic container for about 5 days. Change the water every day and squeeze it gently to get rid of anything yucky. Use tap water without conditioner so it kills wathever is on the moss ball.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Spacebug75 said:


> I got my moss balls from Singapore! They look good and are about a cm in diameter.
> 
> I don't know what to do now, though. I was going to put them in my QT tank for awhile, but then one of my fish got a slight case of fin rot and I'm treating him in the tank. Could I just quarantine them in a clear glass vase for now?


Yes. You can also give them club soda to make them happy; it increases photosynthesis.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Ive been wanting some moss balls but never want to pay $8 bucks + for one. Id rather have a large anubias. But one day I will get one.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I was gonna buy some from etsy. I am very into Japanese culture and these are treasured in Japan and given as gifts for good luck. Would go perfect with my Maneki Neko.


----------



## ImBlessed (Jun 11, 2012)

Is "Marimo" the name brand/manufacturer of the moss ball or the type of moss ball? :dunno:


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Yes. You can also give them club soda to make them happy; it increases photosynthesis.


That's a good idea.


----------



## hotrodprincess (Sep 20, 2012)

Spacebug75 said:


> That's a good idea.


Ok so if you put it in club soda would you ever be able to put it in a tank with fish?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

hotrodprincess said:


> Ok so if you put it in club soda would you ever be able to put it in a tank with fish?


Yes, club soda is just water with CO2 added so it will not harm a tank.


----------



## hotrodprincess (Sep 20, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Yes, club soda is just water with CO2 added so it will not harm a tank.



Thats good to know. We have a soda stream I could make some for my marimo this week.


----------



## hotrodprincess (Sep 20, 2012)

would shrimp eat a marimo Ball. I thought of getting a couple small shrimp for our tank would they eat it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

didnt read the entire 6 pages so dont know if anyone clarified...
when the light is on, the moss ball photosynthesizes... and creates oxygen. this makes it lighter than water... and float.

naturally when the lights are off... they sink back down


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*dumb question*

Okay, so pardon my lack of understanding here...

Is there any downside to keeping a marimo ball in a tank?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

NorthernLights said:


> Okay, so pardon my lack of understanding here...
> 
> Is there any downside to keeping a marimo ball in a tank?


The only downside I've seen is that I have a super aggressive fish. He attacks anything that moves. As aokashi said marimo moss balls float when the light is turned on and sink when it's off. Well... my fish decided that he wasn't going to tolerate the floating thing in his tank and completely destroyed it. (I was picking out marimo bits for weeks from his tank.) 

Other than that I have not seen a single downside. They're so cute and my other fish loves to poke at his with his nose.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

laynisample said:


> The only downside I've seen is that I have a super aggressive fish. He attacks anything that moves. As aokashi said marimo moss balls float when the light is turned on and sink when it's off. Well... my fish decided that he wasn't going to tolerate the floating thing in his tank and completely destroyed it. (I was picking out marimo bits for weeks from his tank.)
> 
> Other than that I have not seen a single downside. They're so cute and my other fish loves to poke at his with his nose.


WOW! He is aggressive!
But, it did make me smile, though. Just the thought of a ferocious little fish beating up a moss ball....kinda comical to envision.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopeseeker said:


> WOW! He is aggressive!
> But, it did make me smile, though. Just the thought of a ferocious little fish beating up a moss ball....kinda comical to envision.


That makes me giggle too!  Too funny.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

So do any of you recommend a site to buy them on? I didn't go through the 6 pages of comments yet to check if someone already answered this. My hubs really want some to put in our 10 gal tank. Question if I'm gonna start cycling my tank soon would these be okay to add while try to cycle?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I get mine from petsmart. They are always really nice.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*QT marimo*

Okay, so how do you quaratine a plant? Just leave it in a container for a week? Two weeks? What signs should I be looking for?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

NorthernLights said:


> Okay, so how do you quaratine a plant? Just leave it in a container for a week? Two weeks? What signs should I be looking for?


I'll be honest. I only quarantine tanks that I buy from other fish owners. If you buy them from pet stores you don't really need to quarantine. Look for the plants to get wilty, but really you're just trying to wait out any sickness that might be on the plant that could infect your fish. When I get new plants I put them in my hospital tank for a week with a shrimp before adding them to a tank. If the shrimp is fine, awesome, plants are safe.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I just got a moss ball from copperarabian. She included it with the 2.5 gallon tank I bought from her. Right now it's in a little bag in some water, along with a red lotus tiger lily bulb. I have no idea how to take care of either one! 

I just have a low-stocked community tank. I want to try to add a betta to the community tank after I have the 2.5 gallon set up as a quarantine then backup tank in case he doesn't work in the community tank.

So if I do not have shrimp to use in a QT, what should I do before putting the moss ball in? I don't want it to die before I get a chance to add it.


----------

